# Rescue: Horses Left for Dead



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I've read about these two so-called "men" (REAL men wouldn't be so cruel) and it makes me sick to my stomach. I agree, tougher laws should be in place. Scum like this should be in jail for a LONG TIME, and made to pay for the care of these horses. Now and for as long as they live. What, other than donations can we do? ($$ Donations are the obvious answer for the horses)


----------



## stingray615 (Sep 24, 2008)

*How to help;*

Please visit my blog about this, there are plenty of links. Myself and my g/f wrote the county prosecutor and asked him to prosecute the men to the fullest extent of the law. We hand delivered it today.

Other than that, just contact the Bitteroot Humane Society, the contact info is in the Rocky Mountain Rider article, as is the county prosecutors address too. 

If enough people show interest in this, then something positive will come of it. Now,* that* would be a step in the right direction!

Thank you for your interest... please pass this info along,

Ken


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Dumb question, but how do I visit your blog? I will definately pass this along. thanks


----------



## stingray615 (Sep 24, 2008)

*To visit the blog;*

Just click the little house above the 'alert mods' button...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, that is just sickening. I read the more detailed article with the pictures. I hope those men are locked away for a long time.


----------

